# unhulled black oil sunflower seeds as feed?



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone feed black oil sunflower seeds with the hulls on as a component of their pigeon feed? I was wondering if there are any potential problems with them from a crude fiber aspect.

Thanks.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*sunflower*

I have in the past, didnt see anything. Pigeons in the wild must eat lots of them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The ferals that come to my yard eat the black oil sunflower seeds with no seemingly ill effects, but even though I do give mine a small amount of the black oil, I only use the hulled for my birds. Shouldn't use many as they are high in fat, but they do cantain other good things as well. In the amount that you should be adding to their feed, it isn't all that expensive to buy the hulled.

fat
percent fiber
protein
Calcium
B vitamins
Iron
Vitamin E
Potassium


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I mix the black oil sunflower seeds ( in the shell) in my mix. It doesn't hurt them at all. I get them local for $18.00 per 50 lbs. Understand that they are just one tenth of my feed mix.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! great price. We pay more than that for 40 lbs.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Right after I was diagnosed with Pigeon Breeders Disease I fed Straight Black Oil Sunflower seeds for an extended time period. The birds love them and do great on them. I actually believe that the fiber from the hulls is good for them from a nutritional and digestive point.
I have and will always use it as a good percent of my feed mix.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too much fat to feed a lot of them. Some are fine.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I give my birds hulled sun flower seeds as a treat. They love they.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

they would be cheaper here too,but they found a way to make biodiesel out of the blackoil seeds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Al X West said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone feed black oil sunflower seeds with the hulls on as a component of their pigeon feed? I was wondering if there are any potential problems with them from a crude fiber aspect.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.

Not that I know of.


----------



## Al X West (Sep 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks--Best Regards/Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

the shell is a good source of thiamine. at least it was good for the goats!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not like the dark stool it left, and because pigeons don't shell their seeds, I leave it out.. hulled chips are fine.. I wonder why they do not add inshell sunflower seeds in pigeon grain mixes?. as treats..Im sure they are fine..here is one quote.
" Black oil sunflower seeds are used for making sunflower oil, hence their nickname "oilers." The seeds' oil will give pigeons diarrhea. Domestic pigeons should only eat sunflower seeds as treats and in very small quantities in order to avoid diarrhea."


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

In my experience the BOSF with hull on does not cause diarrhea. In fact the result is a very small dark and solid dropping. Not wet or smelly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't the hulls that would cause diarrhea, but the fats if you feed them too many.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Perhaps the hearts only feeders are having a problem with this ? I have, in the past, fed 100% of the hull on variety and never seen any problems with the birds.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I give them to my birds, in the same way I gave candy to my kids. Not to much. But sometimes. It is not a staple of diet, but a treat. Can make them fat quickly, if given too much.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I feed during racing, very high fat content. What is interesting is how the fiber affects their droppings. They get smaller and black looking, and yes very solid. If birds have loose droppings, it is not from black oil sunflower seeds, as it has opposite affect.


----------

